# Mosel Valley to Strasbourg area



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

We are heading for the Mosel valley at beginning of September and then intend to head for Strasbourg and spends some time exploring the areas both west and east into Germany.
Can anyone recommend a route from Koblenz to Strasbourg, any good stopovers and anything we should not miss.
We have nothing booked so are very flexible. We will be away for about eight weeks.
We spend lots of time in France every year but have never been to this area or into Germany before.
Thanks in advance for any information.

Cazzie


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

*Mosel valley*

Sorry title should be Mosel Valley.
B****y predictive text!! >

Couldn't edit the title for some reason.:grin2:

Cazzie

Forum helper could! :wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Watch this space as I'm heading to that area next week. 

First part of the trip is Bruges, Luxembourg, French Mosel, northern Vosges (Alsace) and Strasbourg. Been to Alsace before but not done the bit between Germany and Strasbourg. Looks to be some good stop overs on both sides of the Rhine.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

I've been reading your blogs and got some good tips - thanks Barry.
I think we will probably head down the west side of the Rhine and into the Black Forest first but can't find much of interest in between.
We are looking forward to travelling the route des Crete's in the Vosges.
If we have time we may head further south into the Jura (visited here many years ago and loved it) or even down to Annecy which is one of our favourite places.

Bon voyage.

Cazzi

PS. Thanks forum helper.


----------



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

*Mosel Valley*

Hi Cazzie,

can't help with Strasbourg, but we did a trip along the Mosel for the first time last year. We joined the Mosel near Trier and headed up to Cochem.

If it helps, here are the relevant pages in our blog:

http://motorcaravanmeanderings.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/one-for-vine.html

http://motorcaravanmeanderings.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/the-heat-is-on.html

have a great trip!


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

John

I've enjoyed reading your blogs, even the Spanish ones as we've spent quite a bit of time there also.
Thanks for the information on the Mosel. We also intend to join it at Trier and use the Stellplatz so grateful for recommendations.
I would be grateful if anyone could recommend best places along the Rhine or between there and Strasbourg.

Cazzie


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We did the Mosel and Rhine in 2011. Mosel was good and Stellplatz everywhere, just trundle along and pick one that takes your fancy. The Rhine I found not as good as it was a lot busier and noisy. Seems to be busy roads, train tracks and loads of heavy barge traffic everywhere. We still found a couple of nice spots but after the relative peace of the Mosel it just wasnt as good so we cleared off into the Black Forest (Do not look for the Stellplatz Terror thread on here or entry in the blog whatever you do!  )


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Cazzie.
As an alternative to staying on the Stelplatz in Trier, you could stay a few miles (or kilometres) up the river, direction Koblenz and use the bus service to Trier.
They run quite frequent and some have cycle trailers so you can cycle part way (if you fancy)
You will find that the Stelplatz up the river are much nicer and probably safer, although Germany is generally a safe place.
All down the river between Koblenz and Trier are Stelplatz after Stelplatz.
Also think about the river Main and Neckar, both a little quieter!
Incidentally, the Board Atlas ,the German Stelplatz guide will be invaluable


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I'd agree with Barry, the Rhine can get a bit noisy and there are nowhere near as many stellplatze along the way as the Mosel.


Bacharah stellplatz is good but popular, you need to get there early to get a front row pitch with a river view before all the Germans bag them with their towels.


Further down near Strasbourg and just over the river in Germany is a nice stellplatz at Kehl, pleasant walks through the riverside park and there is a footbridge back across the Rhine to the outskirts of Strasbourg. You could probably cycle into the city if you have bikes. Another popular one though, so arrive early for a spot.


Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I was just going to say Bacharach on the Rhine, but got beat to it, however we managed to get a good spot. Also at Bingen, there is a car park with a couple of m/h spaces. Not a bad town! The cruise boats stop here!
A little south of Strasbourg, is Brisach, we like this place!


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

We are just back from the Mosel valley for the umpteenth time and cannot believe how much room there was available, even on the really popular sites and stellplatz. Recommend you visit Cochem for the most interesting and lively town. Further towards France the little wine village of Minheim has a very good stellplatz with your own dedicated hard standing and grass area. The sort of place you think to stay a night or two and end there for a week. Bakers and good value hotel for eats in the village right behind you. This is to mention but two of a host of places that will make you welcome in the area.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

The Rheinland Pfalz is well worth visiting. This is the area to the west of the Rhine centred on Landau between Mannheinm and Karlsruhe and, as the crow flies is more or less directly between Koblenz and Strasbourg.

Tourists don't seem to get there much but it's none the worse for that. There's a road called the Weinstrasse which passes loads of wineries almost all of which allow Motorhomes to stopover for free provided you indulge in the obligatory Weinprobe.

€6 Stellplatz next to the sports ground outside the village of Dorrenbach is worth a detour: 49.088229, 7.969583 with stunning views east out towards the Rhine (unfortunately rather hazy when we were there in June). Nice little village with marked walks linking all the sites in the Brothers' Grimm fairytales (Rapunzel, Hansel & Gretal etc): http://www.doerrenbach.de/tourismus/wandern/maerchenweg.php

Morph


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Barry, I read about your Stellplatz terror some time ago but of course I'll have to go back and find it again now!!
Morph, that information is just what I was looking for. Thought that region looked good but hadn't heard much about it.
Thanks everyone else. I've now got lots of ideas for places to stop.
We've got camperstops and ACSI sites pre-loaded into our sat.nav but I think I might send for the Bordatlas to go along with All the Aires France as I do like to browse through a book.

Cazzie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Cazzie

Interesting thread as we are thinking of a similar route, so thanks for that.

Just as an aside, rather than have the ACSI sites on your satnav, I'd suggest getting their App for the phone or tablet. It costs only €3.59 and is superb. Even more details than in the books (much more in fact, including very useful reviews) and it has GPS location so you can easily check out the local ones if you wish.

http://webshop.acsi.eu/en/campingcard-acsi-app.html

Very impressed I am! :smile2:

Dave


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Cazzie said:


> .............. Thanks for the information on the Mosel. We also intend to join it at Trier and use the Stellplatz so grateful for recommendations............................ Cazzie


I've just visited the Trier Stellplatz and found it pleasingly empty. Possibly only 10% occupancy.

However, it was roasting hot..........38 degrees in the shade. I picked up the entry/payment card at the entry gate and added 10 euros at the cabin's control panel touch screen to cover the stay. Sadly, the machine gave up and swallowed my card and money.

I telephoned the advertised helpline and a friendly voice said someone would be along within 5 minutes ............. and he was. It seems that when it's really hot the machine can't cope with the temperature and crashes.

Reisemobilpark Treviris (the stellplatz) is managed and run by the adjacent Campingpark Treviris (the campsite) which was why the owner only took 5 minutes to arrive. A really helpful man.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Saarburg is a nice spot and has a cracking stellplatz

http://www.reisemobilpark-saarburg.de/

We will probably be paying it a visit in the next couple of weeks


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

MeFeinMcCabe said:


> Saarburg is a nice spot and has a cracking stellplatz
> 
> http://www.reisemobilpark-saarburg.de/
> 
> We will probably be paying it a visit in the next couple of weeks


Hmm. It does look a nice town. https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=S...3pjbxgIVxVc-Ch2S5weE&biw=1525&bih=716&dpr=0.9

Thats on the Saar that runs off the Mosel below Trier yes? Might be worth a slight diversion from Luxembourg maybe. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, the ferry is booked! :grin2:
Dover to Calais on 2nd September.
Back end of October Roscoff to Plymouth so a nice round trip and back in time for the grandkid's half term holiday.
Looking forward to a lot of new places and finishing off with some old favourites.
Will post details when we return. We don't usually bother with much internet while we are away.We like to leave all that technology behind and just relaaaax:grin2::grin2::grin2:

Cazzie


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

In the area at the moment, stayed in great wee site at St Martin, just outside Nuestadt an der Weinstrasse.

They had a wine week on, absolute bliss

Heading upto Baccarach in the morning


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

What a coincidence!!
I've just added St.Martin to our list of places to try on our way down to Strasbourg.
Glad you're having a good time.
Four weeks to go for us.:grin2::grin2:

Cazzie


----------



## Skez (Apr 23, 2013)

Following this with interest as we are off on Sunday - intending to go to Bruges, then through Luxembourg via Diekirche, into Germany to Trier and then just mosey on down the Mosel and Rhine to end up at Konstanz. Done a fair bit of France before, but never Germany, so we are pretty confident with Aires and are hoping the German equivalent will be just as good!! 

Very excited and looking forward to an interesting trip.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Skez
Three and a half weeks to go for us. It will be our first time to Germany also.
Like you, we are going to head for Bruges first and after the Mosel will head down to the Black Forest and then back to France via Strasbourg to explore the Alsace and Vosges regions.
We have eight weeks so if there is time we may then head for Annecy before heading home.

Bon Voyage

Cazzie


----------



## Skez (Apr 23, 2013)

We are going to head back home through France via Champagne to pick up some fizz for our son's 21st. We found a lovely France Passion stop last year after chasing the sun through France when Annecy was in the grip of thunderstorms!! 

Only three weeks for us. Can't wait to be able to do 2 and 3 month trips. Don't want to wish my life away but retirement will have benefits!!!!

Enjoy your trip


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Howdy folks. Just a bit of an update having just "done" some of the place mentioned. Bruges was ok but a bit too twee and touristy for us, Ghent was better. Didn't find much else of great interest in Belgium. Luxembourg is worth a visit if your passing but its busy. LPG is cheap as chips in both Belgium and Lux (about 25p a litre). Fuel is now just 5c cheaper in Lux than France.

For Luxembourg we stayed on an unofficial Aire at Echternach which was ok and its a nice little village / town on the border before you get to Germany. Saarberg was nice and the Aire is ok if a bit campsitey. Free and fast wifi though! 

Didnt find much between there and Strasbourg. We stopped off at the Citadel aire at Bitche though for two nights which was a good spot. The Aire at Strasbourg was chocka and we got the last spot at 11am! Just had a look around and moved on. Lovely town.

Now currently in the Rhone Alps having done the Alsace and Jura on the way.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the information Barry. A couple more places to add to the list.
Don't know is we will make it to Annecy!
Glad that things are finally picking up for you and that Michelle is feeling a bit better.
Have a good time at Annecy but perhaps you had better stay off that lake!!
Are you still intending to go to Italy?

Cazzie


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Sitting in the Saarburg Stellplatz at present, more like a mini campsite.

Room for 70 vans, all the facilities and a wee bar that's open 3-7 and the baker pitches up at 8 am.

Easily walkable into town or on the bikes.

Saarburg itself a pretty little town and worth the visit


----------

